# 64493 & 64494



## nbakhsh0609@gmail.com (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello everyone!

for paravertebral facet lumbar or sacral 64493 & 64494 does fluoroscopy included in these codes for 2015? and if a bilateral procedure is being done do add the 50 mod on both codes?


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jan 16, 2015)

Fluoroscopy (77003) is included for 64490-64495.  You can find this information in the CPT book in radiology under CPT 77003.

If the provider performs bilateral facet injections you would add modifier 50.


----------

